# documents for marriage in Cairo (uk national)



## dollparts

Hello, I am marrying an egyptian national and I am having terrible trouble trying to confirm which documents I require. I have read up on the UK embassy on Cairo site, the Egyptian Consulate and the UK FCO and I think I have just confused myself.

Can anyone tell me if I need to obtain a certificate of non impediment or will the statutory declaration be enough? I cannot find this confirmation anywhere.

TIA


----------



## realduchess

Tia

I am to marry an Egyptian in June 2015 and I am a UK citizen (non Muslim). The following is from the British Embassy. You will need to visit the Embassy first and get a certificate of non impediment.

CIVIL MARRIAGES IN EGYPT
THE FOLLOWING NOTES ARE NOT COMPREHENSIVE AND ARE INTENDED ONLY AS A GUIDE. FURTHER ADVICE SHOULD BE SOUGHT FROM THE OFFICE OF THE NOTARY PUBLIC OR A LAWYER.
The onus of ensuring that you are free to contract a marriage rests with the parties themselves. Consular Officers cannot issue any document, which will facilitate a marriage that would not be valid in Britain. Additional documentation may be requested in order to satisfy the Consular Officer to issue a Statutory Declaration.
BRITISH COUPLES
British couples wishing to marry in Egypt have to satisfy the Egyptian authorities that they are free to marry.
They should, therefore:
(1) Book an appointment
(2) Come to the Consular Section of the Embassy in Egypt to make statutory declarations, before a consular officer, that they are free to marry.
The documents required by the consular officer are the following:
 Passports as proof of identity
 Documentary evidence of the termination of any former marriage(s). For example, divorce (decree absolute) certificates and change of name deed or, if appropriate the death certificate of a deceased spouse - see also further advice below.
 Consular fees no 2(i) (Sterling £ 45.00=L.E 520) and 4 (Sterling £ 55.00 = L.E 635) are payable in Egyptian Pounds at the current rate of exchange for each declaration.
PLEASE NOTE ORIGINAL DOCUMENTS MUST BE PRODUCED PHOTOCOPIES CANNOT BE ACCEPTED
(3) Statutory declarations have to be taken to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, for the Consular Officer's signature and stamp to be legalised (the fee is approximately 22 Egyptian Pounds per document).
Address: Ahmed Orabi Street, Mohandessin, Giza
Tel: 02 33033460 (opening hours from 9:00-15:00 Sunday to Thursday)
(4) The couple can then go to the Notary Public's Office at Ministry of Justice Annex for a civil marriage.
Address: Lazoghly Square, 4th Floor, Cairo
Tel: 02 27945192-27941659 (opening hours from 9:00-16:00 Sunday to Thursday)
The documents required by the Notary Public Office are the following:
 Passports
 5 photographs each (size 4x6cm)
 Evidence of termination of any previous marriage or change of name (as described above)
 2 male witnesses (with proof of identity)
 A registered interpreter (the proceedings will be conducted in Arabic)
 Medical certificates for both parties from a government hospital to the effect that both parties are qualified physically for marriage
 A stamp from the post office called the ‘family rights stamp’
 2 photocopies of all documents provided
MARRYING AN EGYPTIAN/NON-BRITISH MAN OR WOMAN
When a British citizen wishes to marry an Egyptian man or woman.
(1) The British party only needs to make a Statutory Declaration at the Embassy.
The documents required by the Consular Officer are the following:
 Passports as proof of identity
 If appropriate, documentary evidence of the termination of any former marriages - decree absolute certificates and change of name deed. If appropriate, the death certificate of a deceased spouse
 The Egyptian party will also need to present his/her current Egyptian ID card and show that they are not in any existing marriage i.e. are single, widowed or divorced. In Egypt there are varying degrees or types of divorce. The only one acceptable to a Consular Officer is an irrevocable divorce. Where either party has been married more than once they must show termination of each marriage.
 Consular fees no 2(i) (Sterling £ 45.00 =L.E 520) and 4 (Sterling £ 55.00= L.E 635) payable in Egyptian Pounds.
PLEASE NOTE ORIGINAL DOCUMENTS MUST BE PRODUCED PHOTOCOPIES CAN NOT BE ACCEPTED
(2) The statutory declaration has to be taken to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs at for the consular officer's signature and stamp to be legalised (the fee is approximately 22 Egyptian pounds per document).
Address: Ahmed Orabi Street, Mohandessin, Giza
Tel: 02 33033460 (opening hours from 9:00-15:00 Sunday to Thursday)
(3) The couple can then go to the Notary Public's Office at Ministry of Justice Annex for a civil marriage.
Address: Lazoghly Square, 4th Floor, Cairo
Tel: 02 27945192-27941659 (opening hours from 9:00-16:00 Sunday to Thursday)
The documents required by the Egyptian Civil Registry Office are as follows:
 Passports (The Egyptian party will also need to present his/her current Egyptian ID card)
 5 photographs each (size 4x6 cm)
 Evidence of termination of any previous marriage or change of name
 2 male witnesses (with proof of identity),
 A registered interpreter (the proceedings will be conducted in Arabic)
 Medical certificates for both parties from a government hospital to the effect that both parties are qualified physically for marriage
 A stamp from the post office called the family rights stamp
 2 photocopies of all documents provided
(The Notary Public's Office is closed Fridays or Saturdays and public holidays). There is no residency requirement but the parties must have valid immigration conditions in their passports.
DIVORCED OR WIDOWED WOMEN
Under the Egyptian law, a divorced or widowed woman - of whatever religion or nationality - must observe a period of waiting (known as the Eddah) before she may marry again. Hence, a Notary Public, before performing a civil marriage, is required to satisfy himself that a period of at least 3 months has elapsed in the case of a divorced woman since the termination of the previous marriage. In the case of a pregnant divorcee, however, the period ends with the birth of the child. A widow wishing to marry again must observe a minimum period of waiting of 4 months and 10 days from her divorce.
NOTE: Notary Public Offices in Egypt may refuse to accept the validity of a divorce between a woman and a Muslim man when the marriage has been terminated by a non-Muslim authority, e.g. a British court. Those affected should seek legal advice.
VALIDITY OF FOREIGN LAW MARRIAGES
The validity under English law of foreign law marriages is not a matter on which the Embassy can give authoritative advice. It is a matter for British courts to decide. Should you wish further advice on this point, or any other point of law, a solicitor should be consulted.
CONSULAR FEES
All Consular Fees must be paid in Egyptian pounds or Credit/Debit card.
IN LINE WITH THE EGYPTIAN REGULATIONS, THE STATUTORY DECLARATION IS ONLY VALID FOR ONE MONTH FROM THE DATE OF ISSUE.
Consular Section
British Embassy
Ahmed Ragheb Street
Garden City
Cairo


----------



## hurghadapat

dollparts said:


> Hello, I am marrying an egyptian national and I am having terrible trouble trying to confirm which documents I require. I have read up on the UK embassy on Cairo site, the Egyptian Consulate and the UK FCO and I think I have just confused myself.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if I need to obtain a certificate of non impediment or will the statutory declaration be enough? I cannot find this confirmation anywhere.
> 
> TIA



There is a sticky at the top of page.....Living in Egypt....there is information there about marrying an Egyptian.


----------



## Macko

Or you could just hire a Lawyer for about £70 and get him to do all this long list of things for you and just go and relax in your hotel pool and check out the pyramids. 

Then the Lawyer will call you and ask you to meet him in the Ministry of Justice to do the thumb prints and stamps and that's it. You're married. That's what we did. 

The only thing that you MUST do and the Lawyer can't do for you is attend the British Embassy in Cairo. That should be your first appointment in the process. 

Everything else you can get a Lawyer to do if you want to get married without the hassle of going round and round to all these offices and waiting in massive queues when it's 40 degrees.


----------



## hurghadapat

Macko said:


> Or you could just hire a Lawyer for about £70 and get him to do all this long list of things for you and just go and relax in your hotel pool and check out the pyramids.
> 
> Then the Lawyer will call you and ask you to meet him in the Ministry of Justice to do the thumb prints and stamps and that's it. You're married. That's what we did.
> 
> The only thing that you MUST do and the Lawyer can't do for you is attend the British Embassy in Cairo. That should be your first appointment in the process.
> 
> Everything else you can get a Lawyer to do if you want to get married without the hassle of going round and round to all these offices and waiting in massive queues when it's 40 degrees.


Please take note of when first post was made !


----------



## janjones56

Thank you, I found this most helpful and in agreement with every site I have visited. I am coming back to Egypt in the spring to marry my Egyptian groom and can see from this that everything can be done in Cairo rather than going back to Hurghada after getting the Affirmation of Marriage document signed and sealed.


----------



## janjones56

Useful thank you. He can’t get the hospital certificates though can he? We would need to be there?


----------



## hurghadapat

janjones56 said:


> Useful thank you. He can’t get the hospital certificates though can he? We would need to be there?


Why doesn't your husband to be contact the hospital or the embassy and ask instead of leaving it all for you to find out,it's much easier for him saying as he i take it is living in Egypt and also speaks the language.

This is a very old post as you will see if you look at the dates,so doubt very much if you will get any answers.


----------



## janjones56

I’m considering a green orfi marriage when I go back in March. Can this be followed by the whole Cairo circuit when I go back in September.

Also, does my green orfi entitle me to a visa extension? Any help would be greatly appreciated. It’s a mine field.


----------



## hurghadapat

janjones56 said:


> I’m considering a green orfi marriage when I go back in March. Can this be followed by the whole Cairo circuit when I go back in September.
> 
> Also, does my green orfi entitle me to a visa extension? Any help would be greatly appreciated. It’s a mine field.



An old thread but maybe something of use .


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/e...ts-living-egypt/99207-marriage-questions.html


----------



## pepararmi1

Hi can you tell me where I have to take my document to prove I'm free to marry my Egyptian husband in cairo to get stamped before I go in England?


----------



## hurghadapat

pepararmi1 said:


> Hi can you tell me where I have to take my document to prove I'm free to marry my Egyptian husband in cairo to get stamped before I go in England?


If you are talking about the the certificate of non-impediment from the British Embassy then you need to take it to Egyptian Ministry of Foreign Affairs Notary office for it to be stamped,and i don't have a clue where that is but i'm sure your boyfriend will know or be able to find out.

Not 100% sure about this but i'm pretty sure it has to be translated into Arabic.

Just found this which is on a sticky at the top of the page under Marriage...........Statutory declarations have to be taken to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs at Ahmed Orabi Street, Mohandessin, Giza (Tel: 03 33033450), for the consular officer's signature and stamp to be legalised


----------



## pepararmi1

So I don't have to have this signed in England before I go to prove I can get married?


----------



## hurghadapat

pepararmi1 said:


> So I don't have to have this signed in England before I go to prove I can get married?


Don't really know tbh,but have a read through this........

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/notarial-and-documentary-services-guide-for-egypt


----------



## HMBT

*help*

Hello,

I am marrying in Egypt also and reading through the thread I'm still unclear on if I need a CNI or not?
My partner is Egyptian - he has documentation to prove he is single
I am from the UK - don't have documentation

I have never been married before nor has he.

We have an Affirmation appointment booked in the embassy in Cairo. Will this affirmation be enough to prove that I am single?

I'm very confused!

Thank you!


----------



## hurghadapat

HMBT said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am marrying in Egypt also and reading through the thread I'm still unclear on if I need a CNI or not?
> My partner is Egyptian - he has documentation to prove he is single
> I am from the UK - don't have documentation
> 
> I have never been married before nor has he.
> 
> We have an Affirmation appointment booked in the embassy in Cairo. Will this affirmation be enough to prove that I am single?
> 
> I'm very confused!
> 
> Thank you!



There is a sticky at the top of the page and under "Living in Egypt" there is a section on a foreigner who is marrying an Egyptian,there you will find all the information on what you need.
Ask your boyfriend to also make a phonecall and double check on what is needed,easy for him as he speaks the language.

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/


----------



## AlexTG

For what is worth to anyone who is interested, I am getting married to an Egyptian lady in the next 2 months..ish. The British Embassy describes the process reasonably well. The main frustration that I have with the British Embassy in Cairo is that their system of booking Affirmation, simply shows all slots booked for the rest of the 2021 year (we are in February 2021 now), obviously something is not working very well in there (the usual COV19 excuses that every U.K. company nowadays are using I guess...) I will have to call them to sort things out. So booking the Affirmation with the British Embassy is the number one thing you must do for a British National, not sure about other foreign Embassies. There are of course numerous other procedural steps that you need to do with the Egyptian government side of things, but best advise is to hire a local Lawyer, I am doing this at the moment. The good thing with Egypt is that Egyptian lawyers are quite cheap and way, way cheaper than lawyers in the U.K.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## AlexTG

Also not to mention this forum provides amazing information if you bother to read all the above and other related posts.


----------



## hurghadapat

AlexTG said:


> For what is worth to anyone who is interested, I am getting married to an Egyptian lady in the next 2 months..ish. The British Embassy describes the process reasonably well. The main frustration that I have with the British Embassy in Cairo is that their system of booking Affirmation, simply shows all slots booked for the rest of the 2021 year (we are in February 2021 now), obviously something is not working very well in there (the usual COV19 excuses that every U.K. company nowadays are using I guess...) I will have to call them to sort things out. So booking the Affirmation with the British Embassy is the number one thing you must do for a British National, not sure about other foreign Embassies. There are of course numerous other procedural steps that you need to do with the Egyptian government side of things, but best advise is to hire a local Lawyer, I am doing this at the moment. The good thing with Egypt is that Egyptian lawyers are quite cheap and way, way cheaper than lawyers in the U.K.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone.


Lawyers in Egypt might seem to be cheap but they are mostly very corrupt also,and no such thing as a conflict of interest as far as they are concerned as they will quite happily work for both parties,play one off against the other all with the intention of making more money for themselves.Honest lawyers are about as rare as hens teeth in Egypt.


----------



## AlexTG

Sounds like you have been bitten before HP. But thanks for sharing, I strongly suspected this is the case with Egyptian lawyers, such a shame really but I am not surprised either..


----------



## hurghadapat

AlexTG said:


> Sounds like you have been bitten before HP. But thanks for sharing, I strongly suspected this is the case with Egyptian lawyers, such a shame really but I am not surprised either..


No I haven't personally been bitten but know many who have. I posted that comment as a friendly warning to be wary of them,also the ones that are on the Embassy list are only there as they are English speaking and it's not the Embassy recommending them 😉


----------



## minerah

HMBT said:


> *help*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am marrying in Egypt also and reading through the thread I'm still unclear on if I need a CNI or not?
> My partner is Egyptian - he has documentation to prove he is single
> I am from the UK - don't have documentation
> 
> I have never been married before nor has he.
> 
> We have an Affirmation appointment booked in the embassy in Cairo. Will this affirmation be enough to prove that I am single?
> 
> I'm very confused!
> 
> Thank you!



hi did you ever find out if it was needed. I get you need the affirmation but did you have to sort the cni beforehand.


----------



## hurghadapat

minerah said:


> hi did you ever find out if it was needed. I get you need the affirmation but did you have to sort the cni beforehand.


This is from a Sticky at top of forum page,it was posted quite awhile ago but apart from prices and maybe times I don't suppose much will have changed on the legal side of things.

FURTHER ADVICE SHOULD BE SOUGHT FROM THE OFFICE OF THE NOTARY PUBLIC OR A LAWYER.

The onus of ensuring that you are free to contract a marriage rests with the parties themselves. Consular Officers cannot issue any document, which will facilitate a marriage, which will not be valid in Britain. Additional Documentation may be requested in order to satisfy the Consular Officer to issue a Statutory Declaration.

BRITISH COUPLES

British couples wishing to marry in Cairo have to satisfy the Egyptian authorities that they are free to marry.

They should, therefore:
(1) Come to the Consular Section of the Embassy in Cairo to make statutory declarations, before a consular officer, that they are free to marry.

The documents required by the consular officer are the following:
• Passports as proof of identity
• Documentary evidence of the termination of any former marriage(s). For example, divorce (decree absolute) certificates and change of name Deed or, if appropriate the death certificate of a deceased spouse see also further advice below.
• Consular fees no 2(i) (Sterling £ 45.00) and 4 (Sterling £ 55.00) are payable in Egyptian Pounds at the current rate of exchange for each declaration.

PLEASE NOTE ORIGINAL DOCUMENTS MUST BE PRODUCED PHOTOCOPIES CAN NOT BE ACCEPTED

(2) Statutory declarations have to be taken to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs at Ahmed Orabi Street, Mohandessin, Giza (Tel: 03 33033450), for the consular officer's signature and stamp to be legalised (the fee is approximately 22 Egyptian pounds per document).

(3) The couple can then go to the Notary Public's Office at Ministry of Justice Annex, Lazoghly Square, 4th Floor, Cairo, for a civil marriage.

The documents required by the Notary Public Office are the following:
• Passports
• 5 photographs each (size 4x6)
• Evidence of termination of any previous marriage or change of name (as described above)
• 2 male witnesses (with proof of identity)
• A registered interpreter (the proceedings will be conducted in Arabic)
• Medical certificates for both parties from a government hospital to the effect that both parties are qualified physically for marriage
• A stamp from the post office called the family rights stamp
• 2 photocopies of all documents provided

MARRYING AN EGYPTIAN/NON BRITISH MAN OR WOMAN

When a British citizen wishes to marry an Egyptian man or woman.

(1) The British party only needs to make a statutory declaration at the Embassy.

The documents required by the Consular Officer are the following:
• Passports as proof of identity
• If appropriate, documentary evidence of the termination of any former marriages - decree absolute certificates and change of name deed. If appropriate, the death certificate of a deceased spouse
• The Egyptian party will also need to present his/her current Egyptian ID card and
• show that they are not in any existing marriage i.e. are single, widowed or divorced. In Egypt there are varying degrees or types of divorce. The only one acceptable to a consular officer is an irrevocable divorce. Where either party has been married more than once they must show termination of each marriage.
• Consular fees no 2(i) (Sterling £ 45.00) and 4 (Sterling £ 55.00) payable in Egyptian Pounds.

PLEASE NOTE ORIGINAL DOCUMENTS MUST BE PRODUCED PHOTOCOPIES CAN NOT BE ACCEPTED

(2) The statutory declaration has to be taken to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs at Ahmed Orabi Street, Mohandessin, Giza (Tel: 03 33033450), for the consular officer's signature and stamp to be legalised (the fee is approximately 22 Egyptian pounds per document).

(3) The couple can then go to the Notary Public's Office at Ministry of Justice Annex, Lazoghly Square, 4th Floor, Cairo, for a civil marriage.

The documents required by the Egyptian civil registry office are as follows:
• Passports (The Egyptian party will also need to present his/her current Egyptian ID card)
• 5 photographs each (size 4x6)
• Evidence of termination of any previous marriage or change of name
• 2 male witnesses (with proof of identity),
• A registered interpreter (the proceedings will be conducted in Arabic)
• Medical certificates for both parties from a government hospital to the effect that both parties are qualified physically for marriage
• A stamp from the post office called the family rights stamp
• 2 photocopies of all documents provided

The above proceedings may normally be completed within 2 or 3 working days (i.e. not Fridays or Saturdays or public holidays). There is no residency requirement but the parties must have valid immigration conditions in their passports.

DIVORCED OR WIDOWED WOMEN

Under the Egyptian law, a divorced or widowed woman of whatever religion or nationality must observe a period of waiting (known as the Eddah) before she may marry again. Hence, a Notary Public, before performing a civil marriage, is required to satisfy himself that a period of at least 3 months has elapsed in the case of a divorced woman since the termination of the previous marriage. In the case of a pregnant divorcee, however, the period is terminated by the birth of the child. A widow wishing to marry again must observe a minimum period of waiting of 4 months and 10 days.

NOTE: Notary Public Offices in Egypt may refuse to accept the validity of a divorce between a woman and a Muslim man when the marriage has been terminated by a non Muslim authority, e.g. a British court. Those affected should seek legal advice.

VALIDITY OF FOREIGN LAW MARRIAGES

The validity under English law of foreign law marriages is not a matter on which the Embassy can give authoritative advice. It is a matter for British courts to decide. Should you wish further advice on this point, or any other point of law, a solicitor should be consulted.

DEPOSIT OF FOREIGN LAW MARRIAGE CERTIFICATES

Once the Egyptian marriage has taken place, the original Arabic marriage certificate and an English translation (with no corrections) may be deposited with the Embassy by the British party or parties and, on payment of Consular Fee No 15 (Sterling £ 35), the documents are forwarded to the Registrar General in the United Kingdom so that certified copies can subsequently be obtained in the United Kingdom. It should be clearly understood that there is no legal obligation to have a marriage recorded in the United Kingdom in this manner. The parties may take advantage of these facilities if they consider that it would serve some useful purpose to have their marriage recorded in the United Kingdom, but neither the formal nor the essential validity in English law of a marriage contracted in a foreign country is in any way affected by its having been, or not having been, thus recorded.

CONSULAR FEES

All Consular Fees are collected in Egyptian currency at the prevailing Consular Rate of Exchange.

IN LINE WITH THE EGYPTIAN REGULATIONS, THE STATUTORY DECLARATION IS ONLY VALID FOR ONE MONTH FROM THE DATE OF ISSUE.

Applications to be handed during our opening hours Sunday-Thursday from 10:00 to 13:00 hrs
Collections will be scheduled on Wednesdays between 10:00 to 12:00 hrs


----------



## minerah

hurghadapat said:


> This is from a Sticky at top of forum page,it was posted quite awhile ago but apart from prices and maybe times I don't suppose much will have changed on the legal side of things.
> 
> FURTHER ADVICE SHOULD BE SOUGHT FROM THE OFFICE OF THE NOTARY PUBLIC OR A LAWYER.
> 
> The onus of ensuring that you are free to contract a marriage rests with the parties themselves. Consular Officers cannot issue any document, which will facilitate a marriage, which will not be valid in Britain. Additional Documentation may be requested in order to satisfy the Consular Officer to issue a Statutory Declaration.
> 
> BRITISH COUPLES
> 
> British couples wishing to marry in Cairo have to satisfy the Egyptian authorities that they are free to marry.
> 
> They should, therefore:
> (1) Come to the Consular Section of the Embassy in Cairo to make statutory declarations, before a consular officer, that they are free to marry.
> 
> The documents required by the consular officer are the following:
> • Passports as proof of identity
> • Documentary evidence of the termination of any former marriage(s). For example, divorce (decree absolute) certificates and change of name Deed or, if appropriate the death certificate of a deceased spouse see also further advice below.
> • Consular fees no 2(i) (Sterling £ 45.00) and 4 (Sterling £ 55.00) are payable in Egyptian Pounds at the current rate of exchange for each declaration.
> 
> PLEASE NOTE ORIGINAL DOCUMENTS MUST BE PRODUCED PHOTOCOPIES CAN NOT BE ACCEPTED
> 
> (2) Statutory declarations have to be taken to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs at Ahmed Orabi Street, Mohandessin, Giza (Tel: 03 33033450), for the consular officer's signature and stamp to be legalised (the fee is approximately 22 Egyptian pounds per document).
> 
> (3) The couple can then go to the Notary Public's Office at Ministry of Justice Annex, Lazoghly Square, 4th Floor, Cairo, for a civil marriage.
> 
> The documents required by the Notary Public Office are the following:
> • Passports
> • 5 photographs each (size 4x6)
> • Evidence of termination of any previous marriage or change of name (as described above)
> • 2 male witnesses (with proof of identity)
> • A registered interpreter (the proceedings will be conducted in Arabic)
> • Medical certificates for both parties from a government hospital to the effect that both parties are qualified physically for marriage
> • A stamp from the post office called the family rights stamp
> • 2 photocopies of all documents provided
> 
> MARRYING AN EGYPTIAN/NON BRITISH MAN OR WOMAN
> 
> When a British citizen wishes to marry an Egyptian man or woman.
> 
> (1) The British party only needs to make a statutory declaration at the Embassy.
> 
> The documents required by the Consular Officer are the following:
> • Passports as proof of identity
> • If appropriate, documentary evidence of the termination of any former marriages - decree absolute certificates and change of name deed. If appropriate, the death certificate of a deceased spouse
> • The Egyptian party will also need to present his/her current Egyptian ID card and
> • show that they are not in any existing marriage i.e. are single, widowed or divorced. In Egypt there are varying degrees or types of divorce. The only one acceptable to a consular officer is an irrevocable divorce. Where either party has been married more than once they must show termination of each marriage.
> • Consular fees no 2(i) (Sterling £ 45.00) and 4 (Sterling £ 55.00) payable in Egyptian Pounds.
> 
> PLEASE NOTE ORIGINAL DOCUMENTS MUST BE PRODUCED PHOTOCOPIES CAN NOT BE ACCEPTED
> 
> (2) The statutory declaration has to be taken to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs at Ahmed Orabi Street, Mohandessin, Giza (Tel: 03 33033450), for the consular officer's signature and stamp to be legalised (the fee is approximately 22 Egyptian pounds per document).
> 
> (3) The couple can then go to the Notary Public's Office at Ministry of Justice Annex, Lazoghly Square, 4th Floor, Cairo, for a civil marriage.
> 
> The documents required by the Egyptian civil registry office are as follows:
> • Passports (The Egyptian party will also need to present his/her current Egyptian ID card)
> • 5 photographs each (size 4x6)
> • Evidence of termination of any previous marriage or change of name
> • 2 male witnesses (with proof of identity),
> • A registered interpreter (the proceedings will be conducted in Arabic)
> • Medical certificates for both parties from a government hospital to the effect that both parties are qualified physically for marriage
> • A stamp from the post office called the family rights stamp
> • 2 photocopies of all documents provided
> 
> The above proceedings may normally be completed within 2 or 3 working days (i.e. not Fridays or Saturdays or public holidays). There is no residency requirement but the parties must have valid immigration conditions in their passports.
> 
> DIVORCED OR WIDOWED WOMEN
> 
> Under the Egyptian law, a divorced or widowed woman of whatever religion or nationality must observe a period of waiting (known as the Eddah) before she may marry again. Hence, a Notary Public, before performing a civil marriage, is required to satisfy himself that a period of at least 3 months has elapsed in the case of a divorced woman since the termination of the previous marriage. In the case of a pregnant divorcee, however, the period is terminated by the birth of the child. A widow wishing to marry again must observe a minimum period of waiting of 4 months and 10 days.
> 
> NOTE: Notary Public Offices in Egypt may refuse to accept the validity of a divorce between a woman and a Muslim man when the marriage has been terminated by a non Muslim authority, e.g. a British court. Those affected should seek legal advice.
> 
> VALIDITY OF FOREIGN LAW MARRIAGES
> 
> The validity under English law of foreign law marriages is not a matter on which the Embassy can give authoritative advice. It is a matter for British courts to decide. Should you wish further advice on this point, or any other point of law, a solicitor should be consulted.
> 
> DEPOSIT OF FOREIGN LAW MARRIAGE CERTIFICATES
> 
> Once the Egyptian marriage has taken place, the original Arabic marriage certificate and an English translation (with no corrections) may be deposited with the Embassy by the British party or parties and, on payment of Consular Fee No 15 (Sterling £ 35), the documents are forwarded to the Registrar General in the United Kingdom so that certified copies can subsequently be obtained in the United Kingdom. It should be clearly understood that there is no legal obligation to have a marriage recorded in the United Kingdom in this manner. The parties may take advantage of these facilities if they consider that it would serve some useful purpose to have their marriage recorded in the United Kingdom, but neither the formal nor the essential validity in English law of a marriage contracted in a foreign country is in any way affected by its having been, or not having been, thus recorded.
> 
> CONSULAR FEES
> 
> All Consular Fees are collected in Egyptian currency at the prevailing Consular Rate of Exchange.
> 
> IN LINE WITH THE EGYPTIAN REGULATIONS, THE STATUTORY DECLARATION IS ONLY VALID FOR ONE MONTH FROM THE DATE OF ISSUE.
> 
> Applications to be handed during our opening hours Sunday-Thursday from 10:00 to 13:00 hrs
> Collections will be scheduled on Wednesdays between 10:00 to 12:00 hrs


This only Reffers to the process once you get to Cairo Not if I need to get a cni before I leave the uk . Is there anyone who has been through the process who can specify if this is needed


----------



## Debbie Ahmed

dollparts said:


> Hello, I am marrying an egyptian national and I am having terrible trouble trying to confirm which documents I require. I have read up on the UK embassy on Cairo site, the Egyptian Consulate and the UK FCO and I think I have just confused myself.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if I need to obtain a certificate of non impediment or will the statutory declaration be enough? I cannot find this confirmation anywhere.
> 
> TIA


Hi i am going to marry my Egyptian boyfriend in july i have papers already but they were finished last year but i couldn’t go because of covid 
Do i need a new paper again 
Im so confused with it all 
Please help 
Debbie


----------



## oodles012

Debbie Ahmed said:


> Hi i am going to marry my Egyptian boyfriend in july i have papers already but they were finished last year but i couldn’t go because of covid Do i need a new paper again Im so confused with it all Please help Debbie


 Hiya, did you find out If you needed papers? I've booked an appointment for an CNI just incase as I marry October


----------

